

Show HN: Save postal addresses from your browser to your phone - peteretep
http://www.placesteal.com/

======
revorad
This is such a simple yet useful app. I signed up for the private beta a few
days ago and used it just this morning when I was heading out to meet someone.

------
peteretep
We've worked our asses off on this. Feedback, please!

------
therealstark
Great app! Loved it!

